# oc reports?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

anything going on down there?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*back bays*

Flounder fishn has been pretty good. Check with Ed and the Boys at Fin-atics. They'll put ya on the fish. '


----------

